# y a t'il des skin pouir snowleopard ou astuces?!



## carolo18 (7 Octobre 2010)

salut

je voudrais savoir si il existe des skins pour snowleopard, complet si possible...?

merci d'avance

Peut-être que dans "Customisation" tu auras plus de réponses&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Oui il y'en a sur Iconpaper quand il sera en état de marche.


----------



## carolo18 (9 Octobre 2010)

ok merci sinon c'est le seul site??
car effectivement il a l'air out!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

Non mais ils les recenses, sinon tu peux jeter un oeil sur DeviantArt ou MacThemes.


----------



## carolo18 (10 Octobre 2010)

ok merci!!

bon jai regardé sur devianart mais je suis pas une lumiere en anglais et j'arrive pas a trouver, si tu avais un lien se serait cool 

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

Il y'en a plusieurs tape "Theme" dans Macintosh Utilities.


----------

